#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] hi~大家好 ~~~

## konea

hi~大家好 看了那麼多獸的通緝照    (啊~不對

所以也把自己的犯獸(?照發出去     (迷 : 請通緝此獸

話說這是用webcam拍的通緝照 (? 

(迷:此獸窩又髒又亂  被後還有不知名小哈的靈魂體

----------


## 狼尾

喔喔 好可愛的頭XDD
還有請問konea的手有蹄嗎w
有蹄的話....應該很難活動吧XDD[汗
恭喜konea完成了頭 那個角看起來很不容易XD
不曉得其他部位有沒有做出來w
大期待~~~~~
有空就能出去晃了哈
[那個照片蠻模糊的@@]

----------


## 狐狸

嗚呀!!拍手拍到斷掉(?)
好毛毛!! (心驚)
羊類好少見 (心驚X2)
好萌!!! (心驚X∞)

哇,這隻毛做的好好,骨架做得很好
羊角也很有質感,耳朵蠻萌的,還是小顏!!!!!~
真是厲害... 我想看全套呀!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(被打)

更清晰的照片需求!

----------


## konea

to 狼尾 :
耶那個 ~叫我羊就好了啦~~~我是羊呢~羊~
手沒有蹄耶  有蹄的話不知到應該要長什麼樣子呢~
頭還沒有完成呢~~大概8成左右  因為羊我在想要不要給它加辮子的說 
目前還沒有其它部位呢~~

to狐狸 :
是好毛嗎? (滾~   做毛衣的好料 ?
羊類很少見嗎~? (滾~滾~
會萌嗎?~~~(滾~滾~滾
不過羊我不是用什麼骨架呢~它是硬頭殼的說

小顏是什麼意思啊 (這就不懂了
全套預計1年內完成 (八成期限有慢慢加多的趨勢

----------


## 狐狸

硬頭殼? 是用什麼做的?

小顏的意思是臉很小的意思XD
不像吉祥物一樣頭都很大,最近日本就再流行小顏
因為臉越小看起來感覺會越像真的臉一樣~

----------


## 雪白之狼

羊大大做的頭好可愛><

好萌好萌~~~~超可愛~~
耳朵不知道為什麼讓人很想摸....(抓!?
看照片那個感覺
觸感會很像我去清靜農場摸那個羊咩咩的感覺XDDD   
　　　　　　　　　　　(↑手指頭會不見喔~陷進毛裡去了)

蹄的部分我絕得可以用黑色(咖啡色)手指+白色手掌來代替說XDD
我常常畫動物的擬人版
隻前畫山羊(RO的小巴風特)的時候是這樣處理的QQ
效果感覺起來不錯XDD

圖有點大...
獻醜了QQ...   (掩面


像這樣





看手的部分就好了=口="
大概是那樣QQ。
當初的設定是帶黑色手套+棕色的袖套(毛的)
我說的黑色手指+白色手掌~
可以參考海賊的喬巴爆走的那個手XDDD
《如果不知道掌什麼樣子我在上傳圖片QQ..》
腳的部分是穿黑色皮鞋。
這邊可以參考J.C大大之前發的文章QQ
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=42234
雖然是牛蹄XDDDD
不過可以參考一下XDDD"

----------


## 翔狗

好棒的羊@@
感覺跟真的一樣耶~
一定花了不少功夫~~ 辛苦啦~~~

----------


## 野

挖挖挖~~!!!
做的好棒的羊頭!!
超可愛的!!!!

清晰照要求+1www

----------


## 白狼 小舞

哇嗚~滿不錯的一顆羊頭喔 ^^

眼睛部分可以再加強一點喔~小顏好阿~^^ 加油加油!!

預祝全套製作順利喔~  :Wink:  到時有空一起去亂奔吧  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 遠方

看起來好好吃，阿!說錯了。
看起來好可愛喔!
怎麼做的?
看起來好好摸。

----------


## 小黑貓

阿阿阿阿!!這不是羊羊!!!!這絕對不是羊羊
跟身體不搭阿!!!=皿=
頭很萌!!但還穿"掉嘎"  不搭嘎不搭嘎!!

羊還不快把衣服做出來!!!
<<<被萌到了(攤地 ~////W///~

----------


## 君尼爾獅

雖然這照片畫質有點差XD
可是看得出來是羊羊~!
而且做挺成功的0W0 好可愛(尖叫)
我喜歡阿!好GJ!!

----------


## 哈士奇

樓主的羊頭好像真的XD
只是照片有些不清晰˙˙
有點好奇是角的部份，是硬的嗎??

----------


## 柴田 雷

（驚

是稀有的羊類耶（驚

羊頭的感覺有出來，而且毛毛的好棒   :Smile:

----------


## b321234

。。。
[[留鼻血中。。
衛生紙！！！快給我啊啊啊啊
嗚哇~羊哦~不怕被狼版的獸們吃掉嗎XDDD

不過好真哦~也超可愛的！！（捏捏~~
嗚嗚嗚
我什麽時候也能有一套呢？？

我期盼你出來整套秀~！XDD

----------


## 七原

看到這隻羊
第一個想到沉默之丘(笑
羊頭好可愛
下次是否貼全身照XD

----------


## konea

@@趁這次休假上來看一看  不過我覺定要做一隻新的頭的說  ~本來這一隻就當作一個經驗的說 

新的羊頭會想加上一些自己想的機能的說 這得花好一段時間動腦的說

角的做法有會更新的說 另外要加小電扇不然好熱 希望重量可以減輕在減輕

~~

----------

